# Wacom not recognized or being added to the USE list

## Tefrem34

I am am having issues with getting my intuos2 wacom tablet to be recognized. The xorg-drivers will not add "wacom" to the build. 

Before installing KDE, after the base installation, I set up my make.conf with  *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICE="evdev keyboard mouse wacom"

  On top of that I made sure that wacom was enabled as a module in the kernel (I used the genkerel to build my system). However, when I istalled the xorg driver, it would not allow the "wacom" USE flag to be added to the build. When I try to rebuild xorg-devices, wacom is not being added to them, it stays -wacom no mater what I do.

If someone knows how to fix this, I would be most grateful for some assistance.

Thank youLast edited by Tefrem34 on Mon Jan 26, 2015 5:41 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## ct85711

One thing you may want to check, is make sure you spelled INPUT_DEVICES correctly.  From what you posted you put INPUT_DEVICE not INPUT_DEVICES.

Otherwise you could put this in your package.use file

```
x11-base/xorg-drivers input_devices_wacom
```

----------

## Tefrem34

@ct85711 Thank you for replying and thank you very much for pointing that out. That was the ticket.

Cheers!  :Smile: 

----------

## Tefrem34

Well now the use flag works, but the wacom tablet is still not being recognized.

But when I run "lsusb" it shows it in "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 056a:0042 Wacom Co., Ltd Intuos2 6x8"

I ran "dmesg | grep -i wacom" and nothing

So do I need to make a configuration file in xorg.conf, in order for KDE/gentoo to recognize my tablet?

----------

## Ant P.

You might need a specific kernel driver for it, I've got two USB tablets that evdev doesn't support.

----------

## Tefrem34

@Ant P. Thanks. 

Well now to find out what kernel driver that I need to install.

----------

## ReEkd

 *Tefrem34 wrote:*   

> @Ant P. Thanks. 
> 
> Well now to find out what kernel driver that I need to install.

 

in kernel 3.17 you should try the CONFIG_HID_WACOM=y option, you can select it in:

Device Drivers -> HID Support -> Special HID Drivers -> Wacom Intuos/Graphite tablet support (USB)

On the side note: menuconfig holds lots of goodies - explore it! ;-P

----------

## Tefrem34

Thank you for the instruction. I was missing that in the kernel.

But for some reason it still isn't recognizing the tablet.

After I added the changes to the kernelI saved and exited it and ran "make install", was this correct? I restarted the computer and checked to see if the wacom was detected and it wasn't.

----------

## ReEkd

 *Tefrem34 wrote:*   

> Thank you for the instruction. I was missing that in the kernel.
> 
> But for some reason it still isn't recognizing the tablet.
> 
> After I added the changes to the kernelI saved and exited it and ran "make install", was this correct? I restarted the computer and checked to see if the wacom was detected and it wasn't.

 

Hmmm, I never used "make install", but did you "make" the actual kernel first? x-d

I mean did you ran

```
make && make modules_install
```

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel#Compiling_and_installing

You could also check other options for HID/USB/"Input device" support in kernel config:-?

Basically that kernel driver should change the dmesg output from something like this:

```
[  222.599074] usb 2-10: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[   62.019053] usb 2-10: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b5

[   62.019059] usb 2-10: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   62.019065] usb 2-10: Product: PTZ-631W

[   62.019070] usb 2-10: Manufacturer: Tablet

[   62.019302] usb 2-10: usb_probe_device
```

To more like this:

```
[ 1074.781074] usb 2-10: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[ 1074.969199] usb 2-10: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b5

[ 1074.969213] usb 2-10: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 1074.969221] usb 2-10: Product: PTZ-631W

[ 1074.969228] usb 2-10: Manufacturer: Tablet

[ 1074.982255] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x11 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-10/2-10:1.0/0003:056A:00B5.0002/input/input7

[ 1074.982827] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x11 Pad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-10/2-10:1.0/0003:056A:00B5.0002/input/input8

[ 1075.407411] wacom 0003:056A:00B5.0002: hidraw1: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Tablet PTZ-631W] on usb-0000:00:02.0-10/input0
```

At that point gpm should pick it up as a mouse, for X11 support you'll need additional apps like libwacom and xf86-input-wacom etc.

----------

## Tefrem34

@ReEkd thanks for the reply.

 *Quote:*   

> I mean did you ran

  yes, after making the changes to the kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> You could also check other options for HID/USB/"Input device" support in kernel config:-? 

  do you mean make sure that the usb support was enabled as well? Yes, if that is the question. I had those other ones enabled before hand. It was the HID option that I didn't know about.

The problem is that it is not.

with dmesg

```
[13444.446322] usb 5-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[13444.637170] usb 5-3: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=0042

[13444.637175] usb 5-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[13444.637177] usb 5-3: Product: XD-0608-U

[13444.637178] usb 5-3: Manufacturer: Tablet
```

It doesn't show anything about the wacom.

I also ran lsusb

```
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 04b4:0033 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. Mouse

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 056a:0042 Wacom Co., Ltd Intuos2 6x8

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1038:1202 SteelSeries ApS 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

I don't get it, why is it showing that the device is plugged in, but I can't get the drivers to load.

----------

## ReEkd

 *Tefrem34 wrote:*   

> @ReEkd thanks for the reply.
> 
>  *Quote:*   You could also check other options for HID/USB/"Input device" support in kernel config:-?   do you mean make sure that the usb support was enabled as well? Yes, if that is the question. I had those other ones enabled before hand. It was the HID option that I didn't know about.
> 
> 

 

I meant that maybe there's something else missing in your config, check the categories I mentioned and read the option descriptions;

for example, in my dmesg you can see "hidraw" mentioned so who knows, maybe you need that driver as well for your wacom to work...

USB mouse and keyboard are also Human Interface Devices, so if you don't use such then maybe you're missing the generic driver as well

(Generic HID Driver and USB HID support)?

Including more options than you need shouldn't cause any problems and once you get you tablet working you can start disabling them one by one;-)

Or maybe someone more knowledgeable will post here with a solution to your problem:-?

----------

